# كتب اتصالات رووووعة



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
اقدم كتب عدد من الكتب للاتصالات حبيت اشاركم فيها ف المرفقات

و السلام,طبعا ستكون عملية رفع الكتب على مراحل و ذلك لكبر حجمها
----------------------------------------


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموا اييدك ، وسيتم دراسه الكتاب وبانتظار الكتب الاخرى.
وسيتم نقل مشاركتك الى الموسوعه ، بعد التحقق.

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس فايز و اتشرف بذلك


----------



## يوسف معزب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا الان في سنة التخرج في هندسة الاتصالات ، ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في افضل المشاريع وكيفية عملها بالتفصيل


----------



## mayora (26 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك بعض المشاريع مثلvoip ,gsm ,CDMA , ATM,ECG,ULTRASONIC وهذة من ناحية الشبكات وهناك بعض المشاريع اذاكنت تتخصص الكترونيات


----------



## phd.loay younis (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك mayora و سيتم الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بملاحظتك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الرياضي22 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرن للك يامهنددس فايز وارجوك ان تخبرني كيف ابرع في الاتصالات وارجو الرد


----------



## hitman36 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم اخي روعة ذا الكتاب


----------



## Aseelx (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك mayora وتسلم يدك *

بجد انا كنت لحاجة لهذي الكتب​


----------



## turboatwa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور للافادة نرجو المزيد


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووو


----------



## shaban_balgh (12 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## Adamant (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور....


----------



## shapola (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااا يا اخى


----------



## alsalamy87 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــوررر


----------



## alsalamy87 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك يا حبيبي الغالي


----------



## زيد اسامة الخطيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و زادك الله علما
:34:


----------



## moga22 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ياضنا الحرام طلعو الكتب ياسركين


----------



## basraoy0 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز لم يفتح الكتاب (the file is damaged)


----------



## eng.mnr (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحزان الحب (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا في انتظار بقية الكتب


----------



## MOoODI (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت كل الخير اخي الكريم
يعطيك الف عافية
جاري التحميل


----------

